# Tickling toplines?



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Howdy folks!

Okay, this is something I have just never really gotten down to an art. And I'm not exactly a novice at showing. 

So... You know when you have a doe that usually looks AMAZING when she's relaxed in her own environment, but you get her into a show ring and she suddenly looks like a hunchback? Yeah. I have a few of those. And because my does also suddenly turn into brats in the ring and do not want to stand still and pose pretty like everyone else, every time I try to give their toplines a tickle they pussyfoot around and want to turn the other way.

SO. Anyone have any tips/advice on how to tickle a topline? Better yet, any video how-to's? I've seen different methods and I've never really found one that has worked for me yet, but it would be nice to know how to be able to help these does relax and level out like they should next show season


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I put my thumb and index finger on either side of the spine and push them down gently... I do with my sheep and goats. Sometimes it just takes practice and getting them in more unfamilier places


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not going to be much help here .... sorry :shrug: 

but I flatten out the toplines differently based on the doe. Some I can just touch the area, others I can just bounce my fingers a bit, and others I run my fingers down their spines.

HTH,


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

with mine, if you don't use your fingernails and press down it doesn't work.
I use my thumb and index or middle finger, use fingernails instead of a flat finger, press down slightly, and move your fingers back and forth, not so your fnigers move their position but so tehey move with the goats skin.
Each one has their own tickle spot in a slightly different place on their back, most are mid loin.
Good luck, let us know how it works!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I refuse to do it to my does. How this practice ever got started is beyond me :scratch:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

MAW said:


> I refuse to do it to my does. How this practice ever got started is beyond me :scratch:


 That is my question. Do you have to have them squat in a show ring? I went in the ring once with my mentor's goats and one of the judges said he prefers to see them not do this.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I am a complete novice about this topic, and I don't show my goats, but I have always wondered at this practice. It seems like a way to artificially make a goat look like they have a straighter topline than they actually do. ???


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Mandara Farm said:


> I am a complete novice about this topic, and I don't show my goats, but I have always wondered at this practice. It seems like a way to artificially make a goat look like they have a straighter topline than they actually do. ???


I heard it can always make them look like they have a sway back, not sure if this is true at all. I'm new to showing, I have been in the ring once with anothers buck but will show my own this spring.


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

Our son showed for the first time this year and we went to watch the show at a fair close by before we had our own. We saw several people doing it whose goats NEVER jumped or squirmed and I know clue what it was they were doing. Once I asked around, it seems that it does get some to sort of squat a bit but it also focuses them for some reason so they stay still and are less likely to shift their legs after setup.

So we tried it out and it worked pretty well once we figured our what they were doing by asking around to people that had shown before. My son's doe didn't squat like some do but she did stay still once he set her legs and he tickled her by the tail.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"ve got 4 i'm training to show and I am having trouble getting 2 to stand much less squat but the other two will do it but they will only hold it for a couple sec. BUT I was told practice practice practice lol


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

How have I not replied to this thread already? 

Thanks for the tips folks! And yes, I'm with you on wondering when this practice started. I just remember seeing it done a lot at shows when I started into Nigerians, so I did my best to try and follow along. Mine never want to cooperate though, and honestly, I don't see the point -- shouldn't the animal be judged based on their natural topline instead of a topline you're trying to mask into something more ideal? Anyway. I'm more or less curious on how to do it for when I get does that arch up like a hunchback in the show ring and look nasty (when they usually look gorgeous au naturale when relaxed!). Never seems to fail I get one that does it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im going to take a stab at this tickling business , and mind you I have no idea about any of this....lol.
I think to tickle them is to get them to stand naturally , not masked in any way. My guess is it gets them to refocus and stand as they would under normal circumstances ? I dont think a goat could mask something it may or may not have already....I think tickling just accentuates what nature has already given them....is this right or am I way off , lolol.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

The goal is not to make them squat because the judge knows you are trying to hide a flaw like a steep rump or roached topline. What you need to do it hold their head up nice and high and then put pressure on that goat's sweet spot. They are all different, so you have to find each goats spot before you go in the ring. Some goat need more pressure and some need less. You aren't necessarily trying to hide flaws, you are showing the animal to the best of you're ability. We all have goats that we see one minute in the pen and they look UGLY. Then we see the same goat standing with there head up, standing square and there backs flat and they look stunning! Some goats like to act up in the ring so pricking the back is to get them to loosen up and level out. 

You don't want them squatting so low that they look extremely unnatural. If people make them squat like that then they might as well leave the backs alone. People go over board with pricking and they look terrible. 

Good Luck!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if we should do it or not but I can tell you this, my goats didn't get the memo that read" when tickled squat" cause them lil boogers won't squat for nothing. I've tried everything. I know it has to be me doing it wrong cause what's the chances of me having 4 goats that just won't squat.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The purpose of it is to make the goats topline look more level, their rump flatter, and their withers sharper. It can make a real difference in the show ring. Sometimes you have to pinch their loin really hard in order to get them to squat, and some are sensitive and will do it with ease. Just keep pushing/pinching harder until they squat.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I will get to pinching then..hopefully that works.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Is it possible someone can take a picture of this , like a before and after shot ?
Thanks


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Is it possible someone can take a picture of this , like a before and after shot ?
> Thanks


I would hazard a guess that the pictures in LostPrairie's signature are "after" shots!
I don't go to shows, so I have only done this once or twice. But the idea I got is that if your goat has a level spine, it will show when you pinch (or stroke) that sweet spot. If it doesn't have a level spine, it doesn't matter how much you pinch her back, she's still going to have sharp hips. It's just to show your animal's good qualities in the best possible light, which as I understand it is the whole idea of showing!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Trick..look at my avatar, that would be a before. I just have him standing there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah ha !! Thank you


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's an example.

Noodles is standing perfectly normal. Looks lovely.

















Noodles however hates when I try to position her. Notice how because she's fighting me her rump looks steep and she's all stiff.










So I tickled her topline to try to "give back" what was lost due to her little tantrum. Still wasn't as nice as her natural picture, but it helped. You can see that it "improved" her rear angulation and topline. Still not perfectly happy with the picture, though, so I'm going to try for another one. Be good for me this time, Noodles!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you so much guys for taking the time to take pictures and explain
their different stances to me , I really appreciate it 
I'm going to practice with my girls , but first I guess I have to get one of those
collar thingys....what size do get , is there one that is adjustable ?
I was going to place a order and get some rope halters and things , I would like to
get one of the collars too


----------

